
Pan Galactic Division - robinhouston
http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.02179
======
kmicklas
I casually started reading this, and then had this feeling that the style and
humor was familiar. Then I realized this was by my abstract algebra professor!
Rich Schwartz is a brilliant guy, and pretty much the reason I became a math
major. If only all professors had his magical math-explaining powers...

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder if a longer example of a game would be helpful.

I also want to print up a deck of cards that includes the ape, chicken, bolt
and ... whatever that thing is cards.

------
iandanforth
... gargle blaster. (There, you're welcome.)

~~~
sciencerobot
I read the article hoping to find the name of that card. Gargle Blaster is
perfect. Thanks.

